# Lynx Mini Rex



## flexedHollands (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello Guys, I breed Mini Rex out of Shelburne Ontario I specialize in Lynx Mini Rex. I know its ararer variety, just curious if anyone elseis into them. I only know of one other breeder in ontario whoo does them.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Pam


----------



## Jenson (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there! 

I breed Standard Rex and I'm hoping to get a Lynx in the summer. They are very rare in the UK in Standard Rex. I think they are one of the most beautiful colours so I can't wait to get my hands on one. 

Please post lots of photos! :biggrin2:


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I have a bunch of pics of some of my lynx on the website.

www.thtorontorabbitry.com


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 14, 2009)

My friend from April's Rabbitry use to do Lynx. Closest thing I came to a lynx genetics wise was an opal, for color it was a fawn with odd coloring


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I am IN LOVEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 15, 2009)

i agree...look at them...awjhhhhh


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I wish there where more out there it might make for some interesting competition. I usually dont have enough competition at shows in my color category, which means I have to go for a BOB or a BOS...But its great when pple stop by our coops to look at our unique rabbits.


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 15, 2009)

I forgot to ask Pam as a judge what are the main reasons for DQ for the lynx variety other than the wrong under color in the ring. Im new to the variety so I want to ensure I havent missed anything.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 15, 2009)

*flexedHollands wrote: *


> Thanks guys, I wish there where more out there it might make for some interesting competition. I usually dont have enough competition at shows in my color category, which means I have to go for a BOB or a BOS...But its great when pple stop by our coops to look at our unique rabbits.


Lynx are apparently rare everywhere then, you almost never see them around here either, even in the bigger shows. When I was breeding MR, I was hoping to get into chins, but not only was there no show competition, but even finding any breeding stock at all was next to impossible.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 15, 2009)

*flexedHollands wrote: *


> I forgot to ask Pam as a judge what are the main reasons for DQ for the lynx variety other than the wrong under color in the ring. Im new to the variety so I want to ensure I havent missed anything.



Lynx is a little bit more of a challenge because of the controversy over the color and what the undercolor "should" be. Some believe that the undercolor of a true lynx should be light lilac (as the Angora standard calls for) The Mini Rex standard calls for white undercolor (but lilac belly undercolor). Because of these issues, you might find a lot of variation in judging especiallywhen a judge cannot recognize a faux lynx (fawn) vs a true lynx with the distinct banding and is not faulting accordingly. Some judges will DQ the faux lynx.

Some poor opals with white undercolor are also passed off as lynx.



Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 15, 2009)

My friend in Iowa raises Lynx and Chinchilla MR. I believe she's currently top in MR national points for her Lynx.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't care as long as they are rex!


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmmm ive always thought the undercolor should be very white, and the undercolor very orange with a very slight lilac tip. IVe always thought the lilac undercolor was exclusive to opals.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a suprized pair of Opals born from a Blue and an REW. They had white undercoat, orange under color and then blueish tips on their back, from the hips down they had blue undercoat. They never woul had passed for a lynx, now the fawn I had could had. I was told she was a lynx by the breeder butthe doebred fawn.


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a brkn lilac fawn buck that I bred with a lynx to produce my first lynx. That means that some of my does can produce fawn as well as lynx, but I just pet them out. That is how I had to start as it was very difficult to find pure lynx to start with. I have since obtained lynx breeding stock from lines in which lynx is predominant. Im breeding these into my line which will hopefully eventually rid me of any fawns. The occasional one that does show up I pet out.

What I usually end up with in my litters is lynx and opal. though Usually lynx to lynx gives me pure lynx litters. I do keep back some of the nicer opals to breed back to my lynxes.

BTW im a member of ARBA and in the package they sent me I never got the standards of perfection, just general guide lines for each breed...whats with that.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 17, 2009)

You have to buy the Standard - it is not included with membership. You can order it from the ARBA website for $16 plus postagehttp://www.arba.net/



Pam


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 20, 2009)

*flexedHollands wrote: *


> I have a brkn lilac fawn buck that I bred with a lynx to produce my first lynx. That means that some of my does can produce fawn as well as lynx, but I just pet them out. That is how I had to start as it was very difficult to find pure lynx to start with. I have since obtained lynx breeding stock from lines in which lynx is predominant. Im breeding these into my line which will hopefully eventually rid me of any fawns. The occasional one that does show up I pet out.
> 
> What I usually end up with in my litters is lynx and opal. though Usually lynx to lynx gives me pure lynx litters. I do keep back some of the nicer opals to breed back to my lynxes.
> 
> BTW im a member of ARBA and in the package they sent me I never got the standards of perfection, just general guide lines for each breed...whats with that.


A true lynx to lynx breeding would not give opals. If you got anything but a chocolate based color from said breedings I would be testing both sire and dam because one has to be genetic fawn. bb(chocolate based color) to bb can not give Bb, opal is not chocolate based. An apal would be very likely between a fawn and a lynx due to the fact one is shaded and one ischocolate, not every kit will get the chocolate or shaded gene(s) from both parents thus opals happen.


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes it was the brkn lilac fawn buck that was causing the opal. I still use hime once in a while though. However he did throw 2 lynx bucks for me however I didnt keep either of them back. My lynx to lynx has so far thrown me only lynx, nice pink skin with the agouti markings coming in as their fur grows.

I should have specified that my only opals have been when using the brkn fawn buck.


----------



## Bramblerose (Feb 21, 2009)

Can you get a copy of januarys NMRRC newsletter/magazine? Its all about Lynx mini rexes, and very clearly shows the confusion everyone has about the variety. Its really a shame, the way the standard is written it can be interpreted to favor fawns and dq true lynx. At PASRBA in fact I know of one fawn that took variety over true lynxs. When I bred rex as a youth breeder 2 decades ago I did lynx, they were actually fawns, I know the difference now I didn't then. I like Lynx a lot, must admit I like the fawns better as their so much brighter and showier. and fawn is my fav color. Good luck with your buns.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bramblerose wrote: *


> At PASRBA in fact I know of one fawn that took variety over true lynxs.




As judges, we sometimes don't have a choice and have to choose the fawn over the true lynx, even though the fawn color may be poor lynx because type is worth more points. So unless we DQ the fawn, we can't justify a placement of color over type.

Pam


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 21, 2009)

So a fawn is not DQ if shown as a lynx? :?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 21, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> So a fawn is not DQ if shown as a lynx? :?



Sooty dilute fawns can pass as lynx with poor ring color, which many judges only fault. On the other hand, true lynx may also have poor ring color. We have to judge by phenotype, not what we think the genotype is.

Most of the mini rex that we judge in lynx classes are really fawns. True lynx are a rare treat to behold. 

Pam


----------



## Bramblerose (Feb 21, 2009)

They are a rare treat, I had the chance to see a really nice one at PASRBA, side by side with a equally nice fawn being shown as Lynx, and the difference was very clear, but I know thats not always the case.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanna see one!!!


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive done more research to double check that indeed I am using true lynx in my program. In my lynx I noted: Very distinct ring definition, White udercolor, orange intermediate ring color, and even lilac tipping over their bodies. I also checked their bellies which is white over lilac. The pics i posted on my website show it to some degree, however the lighting was poor, so the even lilac tipping actually looks more patchy as you can see in my avatar. Ill retake some pics in a coupla days, and see if I can include all these characteristics. 

CHECK this site out http://lynx.sunniebunnierabbitry.com/Testbreeding.htm

I have seen fawn and I own a brkn lilac fawn buck. So far I have only kept back one brkn opal Doe from him to a lynx doe, because of the exceptional coat and type, however I dont think ill breed her into my lynx lines because im fairly certain that that, would introduce the fawn gene. 

The main difference between a fawn and a lynx from what I can see is the ring def and the even lilac tipping.


----------

